# la micro



## morrocotudo

Hola:

En Chile "tomamos el bus / *la** micro*/ el metro / el tren...". 

Por muy extraño que parezca, no aparece en el diccionario de la RAE “la micro” en cuanto medio de transporte público (o privado); tampoco en el diccionario de WR; ¿puede alguien dar más aclaraciones acerca de las micros? 
 Además ¿cómo explicar el femenino de “la”micro , ya que es la contracción de “microbús”?
 Gracias.


----------



## Malaia

Primero...¿has visto alguna micro en España? dinos cómo es porque lo mismo estamos hablando de un bus para la mitad de personas que normalmente llevaria el bus grande.


----------



## lamartus

Malaia said:


> Primero...¿has visto alguna micro en España? dinos cómo es porque lo mismo estamos hablando de un bus para la mitad de personas que normalmente llevaria el bus grande.



Me parece que esto se contesta con esto otro:



morrocotudo said:


> Además ¿cómo explicar el femenino de “la”micro , ya que es la contracción de “microbús”?



La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de cómo explicar el cambio a femenino pero me quedo a la espera a ver si hay alguna respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## krolaina

lamartus said:


> La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de cómo explicar el cambio a femenino pero me quedo a la espera a ver si hay alguna respuesta.


 
Supongo que es lo mismo que en los madriles "la blasa" (la empresa de autocares Blas).


----------



## lamartus

krolaina said:


> Supongo que es lo mismo que en los madriles "la blasa" (la empresa de autocares Blas).



Pues va a ser así, pero se me hace más natural "la" blasa porque en el fondo parece un nombre femenino .

Saludetes.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Por acá decimos "el microbús", la verdad suena extraño siempre lo he utilizado pero nunca me había dedicado a pensar en la palabra, porque será *micro?*
Tambien utilizamos buseta, autobus, camionetica, ruta, taxi... creo que hay otras que no recuerdo ahora. Y por supuesto varian de acuerdo a la ciudad o pueblo donde estes.

Morrocotudo con respecto a tu pregunta específica:
"...Además ¿cómo explicar el femenino de “la”micro , ya que es la contracción de “microbús”?"

Pues te diré que el sentido que yo le veo, es que lo relacionan con una camioneta, entonces el "*la* camioneta *micro*". Cuando en realidad es un autobús pequeño.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá también es el microbús; el micro es el micrófono.

Tal vez sea una micromotocicleta.


----------



## sound shift

Sé que en la Argentina (por lo menos en Buenos Aires), "*el* micro de la línea 16 [etétera]" es un autobús.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Sí, en Chile es muy común llamar a un autobús urbano _la micro_. Es, sin duda, el acortamiento de microbús, pero curiosamente designa también a los de mayor tamaño (como estos de Santiago:
, ), no sólo a los pequeños (también en Santiago: ). Estos últimos eran llamados (no sé si aun se dice) _liebres_.
Quizá, lo del femenino sea por la comparación con los autobuses interurbanos, más voluminosos y macisos ().
Otra posibilidad es la elección arbitraria del género por ignorancia o sólo porque sonaba mejor a algunos; un caso análogo al del uso del adjetivo femenino automotriz para calificar sustantivos masculinos: _el seguro automotriz_, _el parque automotriz_.

¿Algún otro chileno tiene una mejor idea de la etimólogia del término?

Saludos


----------



## xeneize

En la Argentina es masculino,* el micro*.
Y no se utiliza esa palabra por ser chicos..aunque sea una acortación de microbús.
También se dice _*colectivo*_, _*ómnibus*_ y _*bondi*_.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

xeneize said:


> no se utiliza esa palabra por ser chicos..aunque sea una acortación de microbús.
> .


 
Estas Seguro? 
entonces , nos puedes explicar por qué les dicen Micro.


----------



## xeneize

Sí, se refiere también a los grandes.
No sé por qué, pero me parece claro que es una acortación de _microbús_...Pasa que luego, evidentemente, se utilizó para todos.
A ver si algún argentino nos dice más al respecto...
Pero vos pusiste que ustedes también dicen _el_ _microbús_ o _el_ _micro_...¿Ustedes lo reservan para los más chicos?
Y lo de _buseta_ que mentaste, también me parece diminutivo de _bus_...¿A cuáles les dicen así?..


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Si, sólo a los pequeños, a los grandes les decimos, Autobús.
Todos los ejemplos que coloqué son para los pequeños, incluso habían unos, bueno aun quedan algunos en los pueblos, que eran más pequenos, y les deciamos, busetica...


----------



## mirx

En Durango México sí se dice *la micro*, o el *microbus.* Más la primera que la segunda, y se reserva sólo a los vehículos urbanos de transporte colectivo, más chicos que los autobuses.

*Este* es un microbús. Y no cunfundirlo con *ésta* a la que llamamos -al menos en Durango- ruta.


Saludos.


----------



## xeneize

mirx said:


> En Durango México sí se dice *la micro*, o el *microbus.* Más la primera que la segunda, y se reserva sólo a los vehículos urbanos de transporte colectivo, más chicos que los autobuses."
> 
> Pero...¿dónde dicen *camión* en México? ¿y dónde *autobús*?...
> Hay lugares en que usan las dos?
> ¿Y *ómnibus* se utiliza?....
> Saludos


----------



## mirx

xeneize said:


> mirx said:
> 
> 
> 
> En Durango México sí se dice *la micro*, o el *microbus.* Más la primera que la segunda, y se reserva sólo a los vehículos urbanos de transporte colectivo, más chicos que los autobuses."
> 
> Pero...¿dónde dicen *camión* en México? ¿y dónde *autobús*?...
> Hay lugares en que usan las dos?
> ¿Y *ómnibus* se utiliza?....
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En dónde vivo usamos  los dos.
> 
> Camión. Transporte colectivo para pasajeros. Casi siempre urbano.
> Camión. Transporte de carga. No importa si es urbano o no.
> 
> Autobús. Transporte colectivo para pasajeros, llevan personas de una ciudad a otra. O un pueblo a otro, y tienen servicios como paquetería, tienen un número limitado de lugares y a cada pasajero le es asignado un lugar.
> 
> Creo que en general usamos camión y autobús indistintamente cuando nos referimos a transporte colectivo, cuando se puede malenteder usamos. Camión para la carga y autobús para los pasajeros.
> 
> Saludos.
Click to expand...


----------



## xeneize

Ah bueno, ahora lo tengo más claro, gracias.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con Mirx. Por acá un micro o microbús es el pequeño, para 19 personas. Al autobús o camión urbano le caben 41 (en ambos casos sentados). 

Un camión, además de referisrse a un autobús, también se refiere a un camión de carga, de uno o dos ejes traseros. Incluso una camioneta de 3 toneladas puede ser camión.

Omnibus es un una marca comercial de Omnibus de México; tiene servicio entre ciudades. También se le llama camión foráneo.


----------



## Argótide

Por mis rumbos un camión también puede ser de ésos que en España llaman autocar, o sea de los que hacen "largos recorridos por carretera", como pone el DRAE. En cada ciudad hay una *central camionera *adonde llegan y de donde salen todos estos autobuses.
En Tijuana a los autobuses de transporte urbano se les llama "cariñosamente" *burras*.


----------



## cacarulo

xeneize said:


> Sí, se refiere también a los grandes.
> No sé por qué, pero me parece claro que es una acortación de _microbús_...Pasa que luego, evidentemente, se utilizó para todos.
> *A ver si algún argentino nos dice más al respecto...*


Micro deriva de microómnibus.
Originalmente, años 20, había ómnibus; vehículos de cierto porte que transportaban pasajeros; también estaban los tranvías eléctricos.
A fines de esa década surgió el colectivo, cuando unos taxistas acondicionaron sus unidades para transportar pasajeros por un trayecto prefijado.
Luego las reemplazaron por microómnibus, un ómnibus pequeños, que llevaban 10 o 12 pasajeros sentados. 
Estos coches fueron creciendo en tamaño, se transformaron finalmente en los viejos y queridos 1114 que los porteños recordarán; ya en los 70 desaparecieron los viejos ómnibus grandes (como habían desaparecido los tranvías y los trolebuses) y quedaron solo los colectivos, que para esa época transportaban unos 20 o 25 pasajeros sentados. (Recordemos la telenovela "Un mundo de veinte asientos", cuyo protagonista era un colectivero).
Últimamente esos colectivos fueron reemplazados por ómnibus, que se siguen llamando colectivos por tradición: estos nuevos ómnibus tienen motor trasero y transportan unos 25 o 30 pasajeros sentados, y son más grandes que los colectivos.
Actualmente, y ya ahce unos cuantos años, se suele llamar micro más frecuentemente a los de larga distancia, que unen diversas ciudades.


----------



## L4ut4r0

Aviador said:


> Sí, en Chile es muy común llamar a un autobús urbano _la micro_. Es, sin duda, el acortamiento de microbús, pero curiosamente designa también a los de mayor tamaño [...] no sólo a los pequeños (también en Santiago: View attachment 5077). Estos últimos eran llamados (no sé si aun se dice) _liebres_.



La micro que nos muestra Aviador no es una _liebre,_ sino el tamaño oficial de los _alimentador_es. Claro que _alimentador_ indica la función (trayecto corto) y no el tamaño. Las liebres eran más chicas que la micro de las foto (quizás sólo una corrida de asientos menos). Todavía existen liebres en Concepción, pero allá se llaman _taxibuses_.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú también lo utilizamos en masculino, *el micro*, como contracción de *microbús*. (Por cierto, no encuentro *acortación* en el DRAE, mas sí *acortamiento*).

Atentamente,


----------



## slappyta

Aquí en México he escuchado que dicen "una micro" y "un micro" indistintamente. En Perú, lo más común es decir "el micro", no recuerdo haber escuchado a alguien decir "la micro" en todos los años que viví ahí. Más bien, yo tenía la impresión de que aquí en México se decía "la micro" como se decía "la calor", o sea, mal.
Ya me hicieron dudar sobre cuál sea la forma correcta.


----------



## mirx

slappyta said:


> yo tenía la impresión de que aquí en México se decía "la micro" como se decía "la calor", o sea, mal.
> Ya me hicieron dudar sobre cuál sea la forma correcta.



En México no se dice "la calor", respecto a "la micro" pues sí está mal ya que es apócope de "el microbús" que es masculino.


----------



## slappyta

No digo que sea normalmente usado por todos, pero la gente que habla mal sí utiliza "la calor", yo lo he escuchado muchas veces. Son cosas que pasan en todos los países.


----------



## Vapaji

En Chile se produce en fenómeno de cambio de género, es un tema de uso solamente, arbitrario por lo demás. Por ello escuchamos : el microbus y su versión "la micro" y así también el televisor por "la tele". 

No es una explicación muy detallada, pero espero te de algunas luces.

V.


----------



## slappyta

Creo que "la tele" viene de "la televisión", no del televisor como aparato.


----------



## Vapaji

También pensé en eso, pero creo que se debe al televisor también, dado que la televisión es la tecnología no el aparato.


----------



## slappyta

Claro, por eso cuando decimos "vamos a ver la tele", no nos referimos a ver el aparato. Aunque a veces también decimos "vamos a mover la tele". Supongo que eso está mal dicho.


----------



## Vapaji

Concuerdo contigo Slappyta.


----------



## ManPaisa

Vapaji said:


> ... el microbus y su versión "la micro" y así también el televisor por "la tele".



¿_La micro _no vendrá de _la microbuseta_?


----------



## Vapaji

ManPaisa said:


> ¿_La micro _no vendrá de _la microbuseta_?
> 
> No estaría tan segura ya que el término microbuseta en Chile no se usa.


----------



## ManPaisa

Vapaji said:


> ManPaisa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿_La micro _no vendrá de _la microbuseta_?
> 
> No estaría tan segura ya que el término microbuseta en Chile no se usa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, güeno.  Entonces, no.
> Gracias.
Click to expand...


----------



## lmgutie

Al parecer los cambios de género ocurren cuando algunas personas pierden, olvidan o no saben el origen de la palabra que  se abrevió. Ejemplos en México:
el microbus -> micro -> la micro
la gelatina -> gel -> el gel


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México, o por lo menos por acá, la micro es la computadora (microcomputadora) y el micro es el microbús. 

Se me hace que gel viene del inglés gel y no del español gelatina (aunque a fin de cuentas tengan el mismo origen).


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Pues vamos por partes, por lo menos en México la manera de referirse al trasporte público varia demasiado en cada región. 

En Zacatecas no se dice micro por ningún lado, se dice camión o ruta sea grande o pequeño el vehículo. 

En el DF micro es la palbra más habitual, generalmente son las clases más bajas las que lo usan como sustantivo femenino. También es común pesero. Se usa (menos pero se usa) camión cuando es más grande. 

Autobús solo en el habla formal o cuando son para viajes foráneos, para trasladarse a otros estados. 

También existe, como en otras regiones, la combi, vagonetas que se usan en trasporte público.


----------



## lautaro

¡Qué pena haber llegado tan tarde a esta interesante discusión!
Se aprende harto. Por ejemplo que en México "el micro" es "el micrófono" mientras "la micro" es "la microcomputadora" y en algunos lugares "un bus (chico)".
Por como la veo yo tiene razón Vapaji cuando escribe que los cambios de género son totalmente arbitrarios. Seguramente el camino fue de bus (préstamo del inglés) a autobús cuando empezaron a aparecer los buses más grandes. Cuando se hizo necesario cambiar los medios de transporte e implementar los chicos que se deslizaban mejor en el tráfico de Santiago (o de cualquier metrópoli) la gente empezó a llamarlos microbuses para diferenciarlos de los autobuses. Luego la palabra se cortó como siempre pasa pero se empezó a confundir el género. Luego nadie recordaba que bus era masculino (espero que en el género de bus todos esptemos de axcurdo) y empezaron a llamarlo el/la micro y luego solo la micro quizás por el influjo de (micro)camioneta.
Por otra parte no sabía que en Argentina el colectivo era un bus. En Chile un colectivo es un taxi para 5 personas. Nunca llegaré a conocer todo México pero en todas las estaciones de buses siiempre se hablaba de "autobuses" que llevan de una ciudad a otra como señalan nuestros amigos. 
Creo estar en lo justo si digo que "ómnibus" no tiene nada que ver con bus. Es una palabra que viene del latín y que quiere decir "a cada una (de las paradas)". Se trataba de buses o trenes que realizaban todas las paradas del trayectos y que eran, por eso, más lentos.
"La calor" es palabras arcaica o poética, nunca la he considerado mala o extraña. No se cuál será su uso, pero yo la he oído muchísimas veces. A lo mejor soy muy arcaico.
En Chile sí siguen existiendo liebres (Temuco, La Serena, Rancagua) y micros aunque si ahora en Stgo dominan los Transantiagos que igualmente se apodan "micros" por costumbre.
Lo de tele al femenino en respeto a televisor puede tratarse de metonimia y por lo tanto procedente de televisión y no de televisor.
Espero haber aburrido bastante.


----------



## chiwiki

En Ecuador se dice "buseta" o "bus" y antiguamente a esos buses trompudos se les llamaba "colectivos".

A los nuevos medios de transporte se les llama por su nombre oficial abreviado "el trole", "la ecovía", en Quito y la "metrovía" o simplemente " la metro" en Guayaquil.


----------



## irene.acler

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola a todos 
Necesito ayuda con un término del que no entiendo el sentido. Tengo un diálogo de una telenovela argentina, en la que hay un grupo de alumnos en una escuela que se van de excursión al zoológico.
Aquí os pongo el diálogo donde Rita, la asistenta de la directora, enumera una serie de recomendaciones para los alumnos:


R: Punto número 1: el grupo debe mantenerse unido durante todo el trayecto y durante todo el paseo.
¿Alumno Gerónimo?
G: Cuando usted dice unidos, ¿unidos cómo?
R: ¡Unidos! ¡Uno cerquita del otro! Sin separarse demasiado. Usted me entiende perfectamente...
G: Entonces, yo puedo estar con Clara, ¿o no? 
R: ¡No!
G: ¿Sabe qué se me ocurre? Que usted mande a Clara en un *micro*, y a mí en otro. 

No entiendo a qué se refiere ese "micro". ¿Será un grupo pequeño? Boh, ni idea.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Erreconerre

irene.acler said:


> Hola a todos
> Necesito ayuda con un término del que no entiendo el sentido. Tengo un diálogo de una telenovela argentina, en la que hay un grupo de alumnos en una escuela que se van de excursión al zoológico.
> Aquí os pongo el diálogo donde Rita, la asistenta de la directora, enumera una serie de recomendaciones para los alumnos:
> 
> 
> R: Punto número 1: el grupo debe mantenerse unido durante todo el trayecto y durante todo el paseo.
> ¿Alumno Gerónimo?
> G: Cuando usted dice unidos, ¿unidos cómo?
> R: ¡Unidos! ¡Uno cerquita del otro! Sin separarse demasiado. Usted me entiende perfectamente...
> G: Entonces, yo puedo estar con Clara, ¿o no?
> R: ¡No!
> G: ¿Sabe qué se me ocurre? Que usted mande a Clara en un *micro*, y a mí en otro.
> 
> No entiendo a qué se refiere ese "micro". ¿Será un grupo pequeño? Boh, ni idea.
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


 
En el centro de la república mexicana, el "micro" es un tipo de transporte público. Un "micro" es un "microbús", un camión de menores dimensiones que el "autobús".


----------



## Peón

*Micro:* es un ómnibus urbano, un colectivo. Deriva de microómnibus (palabra que por lo extensa y fea no se usa).

Las formas más usuales de denominar a los buses en Argentina son: *colectivo,* *micro u **ómnibus. *También *bondi *(aunque entiendo que esta palabra es vulgar o algo vulgar).
Saludos

PD. Ojo! *no* es un camión, sino que referencia solo a un medio de transporte urbano de pasajeros.


----------



## Calambur

Aparte de que me parece que el diálogo no tiene mucho sentido, por aquí *un micro es un bus*.

Probablemente, más de un bus transporta a los chicos hasta el zoológico. Gerónimo quiere ir con Clara, y por alguna razón (que no desprende del texto) la asistente le niega esa posibilidad. Por eso a él se le ocurre que, para evitar que vayan juntos, los mande en micros (buses) diferentes.


----------



## Erreconerre

Peón said:


> *Micro:* es un ómnibus urbano, un colectivo. Deriva de microómnibus (palabra que por lo extensa y fea no se usa).
> 
> Las formas más usuales de denominar a los buses en Argentina son: *colectivo,* *micro u **ómnibus. *También *bondi *(aunque entiendo que esta palabra es vulgar o algo vulgar).
> Saludos
> 
> PD. Ojo! *no* es un camión, sino que referencia solo a un medio de transporte urbano de pasajeros.


 
Para nosotros un "camión pasajero" es un medio de transporte público. Un autobús.
En las "Terminales de camiones", puedes tomar un autobús.
Una Central de Autobuses, es una Central Camionera. Y el nombre más usual es el de Central Camionera: la CCM, es la Central Camionera de Mexicali, y es el nombre oficial.
En México un Autobús sí es un camión. Camión de pasajeros.

Una canción popular que se llama "Sonora y sus ojos negros", dice:

"En una camión pasajero, de ésos que van por Sonora,
yo iba cansado y con sueño cuando subió una señora
con unos ojazos negros, de veras encantadora..."

Y otra canción, también popular se llama "Central Camionera de Guadalajara"


----------



## Vampiro

Acá también un camión transporta pasajeros.
Pero sólo dos, en la cabina.
Atrás llevan carga.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

Aquí "camión de pasajeros" (si se llegara a entender) sonaría como un contrasentido ya que los camiones solo transportan animales o cosas. "Sindicatos de camioneros", la posta del camionero, "central de camiones", etc. son expresiones referidas solo a los camiones de carga (no hay otro tipo de camiones).
Saludos


----------



## lautaro

Peón said:


> *Micro:* es un ómnibus urbano, un colectivo. Deriva de microómnibus (palabra que por lo extensa y fea no se usa).
> 
> Las formas más usuales de denominar a los buses en Argentina son: *colectivo,* *micro u **ómnibus. *También *bondi *(aunque entiendo que esta palabra es vulgar o algo vulgar).
> Saludos
> 
> PD. Ojo! *no* es un camión, sino que referencia solo a un medio de transporte urbano de pasajeros.


 

No quisiera equivocarme, pero me parece que *bondi* (o a lo mejor *bonde*) se usa en Brasil para indicar el tramvía.


----------

